
Ask HN: How to get industry feedback on pitched feature for PM role at Uber? - pwellens
Hello HN!<p>I&#x27;m moving in March from Dubai to San Francisco to reunite with my partner who completes her MBA at Stanford. I&#x27;m changing industries (energy to consumer tech), company size (corporate to startup) and geography at the same time.<p>I&#x27;m old by tech standards: 30. Yet I believe I can re-invent myself. So I resigned last week. My future is a white page.<p>I applied in December to UberEats and Postmates for a role in PM. In order to maximize my chances I prepared a pitch deck advocating for a new feature in about 20 slides. I got rejected by both. I tried getting feedback but no success.<p>I&#x27;d like to massively step up my game as I&#x27;m sure there is lots of room to improve. I&#x27;m aiming to get a product manager role in consumer tech. However it&#x27;s not clear to me how to best reach the industry experts (i.e. consumer tech PMs), to get them to read the deck and provide me feedback on it. I&#x27;ll post it on Medium but having few followers it might end up being a total flop.<p>Any suggestion?<p>Thank you HN!
======
pwellens
After discussing on other forums, I will make it a Medium post :) will publish
the link here this week once uploaded (need some formatting to transform from
PPT to Medium).

